# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  करें योग और कम करें अपना वजन

## Krishna

ओवरईटिंग करने या पर्याप्त व्यायाम न करने से मोटापा बढ़ता है। आवश्यकता से अधिक विटामिन लेना भी मोटापे का कारण हो सकता है। मोटापा बढ़ने से शरीर में भारीपन हो जाता है व्यक्ति भागदौड़ नहीं कर पाता व चलने में भी परेशानी होती है।

----------


## Krishna

.......................................

----------


## Krishna

कुछ यौगिक और प्राकृतिक उपचारअपनाकर आसानी से वजन कम किया जा सकता है जैसे- कुछ षटकर्म, कुंजल, नेति, कपालभांति एवं शंखप्रक्षालन करके।
सूक्ष्म व्यायाम करके भी वजन को कम कर सकते हैं। सूक्ष्म व्या्याम  में श्वास प्रश्वांस की क्रियाएं, वक्षस्थल तथा उदर की सभी क्रियाएं कर सकते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

वजन कम करने के लिए स्थूल के दौरान सर्वांपुष्टि, हृदयगति, सूर्य नमस्कार की सभी 12 क्रियाएं और सुबह-सुबह एक-दो मील चलना लाभकारी होता है।


योगा के दौरान आप कुछ आसान आसन जैसे वज्रासन, मण्डूकासन, उत्तानमण्डूसकासन, उत्तानकूर्मासन, उष्ट्रासन, चक्रासन, उत्तानपादासन, सर्वागांसन व धनुरासन, भुजंगासन, पवनमुक्तासन, कटिचक्रासन, कोणासन, उर्ध्वाहस्तोहत्त  तनासन, पद्मासन इत्यादि सभी आसन वजन कम करने में लाभकारी हैं। इन आसनों को करते समय खाली पेट रहें या फिर भोजन करने के 3-4 घंटे बाद ही ये आसन करें।

----------


## Krishna

वजन कम करने के तरीकों में प्रणायाम एवं मुद्राएं भी कारगर हैं। इनमें नाड़ीशोधन, कपालभांति एवं भस्त्रि*का, महामुद्रा, उड्डानबंध, विपरीतकरणी इत्यादि मुद्रांए लाभप्रद हैं।


इसके अलावा यौगिक स्थूरल व्यायाम में रेखगति, ऊर्ध्वगति, सर्वांगपुष्टि, उत्कूर्दऩ, अष्*टांग योग  इत्यादि योग किए जा सकते हैं जो कि वजन घटाने में सहायक हैं।

----------


## Krishna

*योग के लाभ*इन सभी व्यायाम से रक्तचाप सामान्य रहता हैं, गुस्सा कम होता है।


पेट की क्रियाओं के साथ-साथ पूरे शरीर का व्यायाम हो जाता हैं, ऐसे सभी व्यायाम से रक्तचाप सामान्य रहता हैं, गुस्सा भी नियंत्रित होता है।

कपालभाती प्राणायाम और भस्त्रिका प्राणायाम से शरीर की चरबी कम होती  है,यह इस प्राणायाम का सबसे बडा फायदा है।

शरीर में चुस्ती-फुर्ती बनी रहती हैं व उछलने-कूदने में आसानी रहती हैं।

----------


## Krishna

योगा से कोलेस्ट्रोल घटता है।

सभी रोगों में लाभदायक होने के साथ ही शरीर की फालतू चर्बी कम कर शरीर का वज़न कम हो जाता है।

योगा के कोई अतिरिक्त या नकारात्मक प्रभाव नहीं होते।
*सावधानियां*योगा खाली पेट ही करें या फिर भोजन का तीन-चार घंटे का अंतराल अनिवार्य हैं।


योगा चिकित्सक की सलाह या निगरानी में ही करें।

योगा के लिए सुबह या शाम के वक्त का ही चुनाव करें।

योगा करते समय ढीले-ढाले वस्त्र पहनें।

ठंडी जमीन पर योगा न करें बल्कि कोई दरी-चादर इत्यादि बिछाएं।

योगा नंगे पैर ही करें।

यदि व्यक्ति हृदय रोग से पीडि़त हो तो मुश्किल व दवाब वाले आसन न करें।

योगा के साथ ही मसाज, सूर्य स्नान और सोना भी जरूरी है।

योगा करने के दौरान बीच-बीच में कुछ देर का अंतराल देते हुए श्वासन करें।

----------

